
Shakuntala Devi: The Human Computer - happy-go-lucky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakuntala_Devi
======
happy-go-lucky
Here's one of her demonstrations:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj9TbqqHLuI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj9TbqqHLuI)

Just amazing!

